
Lessons learned after 3 months of Y Combinator - wcrosby
http://pioneerit.blogspot.com/2007/04/my-innoview-with-wayne-crosby.html
======
JMiao
Hey, Wayne, thanks for the insight. I met you and Robby a month ago when I
visited YC the day after demo night -- you guys had just settled on the name
"Zenter." I'll admit my skepticism regarding the usefulness of current web-
based productivity apps, yet all it took to convince me was your demo,
especially the Google Images and "webcasting" features.

Very excited to see what the future holds for you guys!

------
danielha
Thanks sharing, Wayne. Every YC founder I've spoken to shared the same
sentiments about the entire experience. You're right on about the startup path
being a rollercoaster of emotions. There are days when I feel calm, collected,
and focused, and there are days when I'm nervous and frazzled out of mind. But
I always wake up pumped about what we're doing and that's a great feeling.

------
danw
_Paul Graham is ALWAYS right_

Sounds like the start of a series of Chuck Norris style PG references

~~~
mattculbreth
"Paul Graham makes people want something he's made."

Ugh. Gonna have to work on this.

~~~
danw
Try here:

<http://geekz.co.uk/schneierfacts/fact/129>

------
schoudha
I can't wait to see Zentor, as someone who worked on the next version of
Keynote I admit I'm skeptical of online presentation apps but it seems like an
exciting space to be in.

